# Just had a call from my Honda dealer...



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...advising me that I "qualify" for a "free" complete inspection (on my '09 Civic), plus "free" roadside assistance for a year. Normally I'd say "no thanks" to these "bait'n'switch" offers.... but what the heck, I tentatively booked in for next week (can always cancel). Anybody have any experience with similar offers???


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Gee sir, it looks like your muffler bearings are wearing out and your rear differential is leaking.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hahaha ... or, your muffler bearings are leaking and your rear differential is wearing out ...


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

....probably brake pads and timing belt.

Better yet...they may recommend that you trade in that heap and buy a new one. My guess is that they just happen to have some great deals at the moment.

Our Toyota dealer was constantly trying to get us to upgrade from our '97 Camry.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

A 97 Camry has no peers...:rugby:

If I had an afternoon to waste, I would say okay. But, when do you have an afternoon to waste?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm just worried they might "cause" some problems while there under there....this is a car dealership after all...


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm just worried they might "cause" some problems while there under there....this is a car dealership after all...


You meant stealership right ? 

P.S. Don't do it ... even if you have the spare time.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm just worried they might "cause" some problems while there under there....this is a car dealership after all...


I doubt that even the most unscrupulous car dealer would stoop to that. I have been wrong before. To make you feel safe, I'm sure there are enough suckers that they don't have to take the risks involved in sabotaging your car. However, why humour them?

Edit: can't spell


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Take the car to a real mechanic...dealerships prove to be crooked.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Eder said:


> Take the car to a real mechanic...dealerships prove to be crooked.


Maybe, but every now and again there is a problem (usually with the computer) that only the dealers know about, so only they can fix them. Google "Technical Service Bulletin", that's them. However the dealers get them first and fixing may be free but only at the dealer.


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

LBCfan said:


> Maybe, but every now and again there is a problem (usually with the computer) that only the dealers know about, so only they can fix them. Google "Technical Service Bulletin", that's them. However the dealers get them first and fixing may be free but only at the dealer.


Well that's not completely correct but yes the dealership would know about them first, for sure, with the details.

Most shops i have dealt with will point you to the dealer if you have a problem they know is a warranty situation or is TSB related that is going to be free or cheaper than they know they can do it for.

The last run-in i had with a dealer was a computer software upgrade to fix this or that. (EDIT: Which by the way i found out because they mailed a letter to me) I took a newer model out with my original salesman while i waited - which i will buy from him if he's still there when i want to pick it up, likely a 2017 model. 

I got back, the car up-date was done and the car was also washed. Free to go. These guys are getting more professional all the time.


----------

